# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > بحوث ومقالات في القانون الجنائي >  تطبيقات البصمة الوراثية فى الإثبات الجنائى

## dr.mohamedlutfi

*تطبيقات البصمة الوراثية فى الإثبات الجنائى* 

*تمهيد :*
أدى التطور الكبير في طرق الإثبات الطبية إلى التخلي عن الطرق التقليدية التي كانت تعتمد على تحليل فصيلة الدم وفحص بصمة الأصابع ، كي ُتفسح المجال إلى البصمة الوراثية التي تتميز بطابع التأكيد ، ولا تفتح باب الاحتمال كما هو الحال في تحليل فصيلة الدم ، كما أن فحص بصمة الاصابع ليس متاحة دائماً ، حيث يحاول الكثير من الجناة استخدام قفاز لكى يخفى معالمها ، بالإضافة إلى حساسيتها فى وسائل الرفع وسهولة إزالة آثارها[1].

أما فى حالة تحليل البصمة الوراثية ابتداء من بقعة الدم ، فإنه يكفى وجود بقعة صغيرة ، كما أن تلك البقعة تصلح لتحليل البصمة الوراثية حتى ولو كانت قد جفت ومضى عليها عدة أشهر ، ولا يحول دون دقة الفحص أن تختلط عينة شخص بعينة شخص آخر ، كما لو أختلط دم القاتل بدم القتيل فى بقعة واحدة من الدم أثناء التماسك بينهما قبل ارتكاب الجريمة[2].
ولا شك أن البصمة تدل على َهوية صاحبها ، وهى وسيلة عملية للتحقق من الشخصية ومعرفة الصفات الوراثية المميزة للشخص عن غيره ، وُيمكن الاستدلال من خلال نتيجة البصمة الوراثية الـ DNA على مرتكبى الجرائم ومعرفة الجناة عند الاشتباه فيهم فى الجرائم المختلفة.

وُتعد البصمة الوراثية كذلك قرينة مادية قاطعة على اتهام الشخص بارتكاب الجريمة لاتصالها بالركن المادى للجريمة ، كما تنقل عبء الإثبات من الادعاء إلى المتهم فى القانون الوضعى ، لذا فهى تنقض أصل البراءة للمتهم ، وعليه أن ُيثبت أن تواجده كان لسبب مشروع أو وجود مانع من موانع المسئولية ، بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن للبصمة الوراثية دوراً إيجابياً وهام فى الكشف عن بعض الجرائم الغامضة والوصول إلى مرتكب الجريمة منذ اكتشافها ، بالإضافة إلى أنها ساهمت فى الكشف عن جرائم وقعت قبل اكتشافها.
*وسوف نعرض لبعض القضايا التى ارتكبت وكانت البصمة الوراثية دليل الإدانة أو البراءة فيها :*
*أولاً : ُ*تعتبر هذه القضية هى أول قضية جنائية ُتستخدم فيها تقنية الـ DNA ففى 21/11/1983م بإحدى ضواحى منطقة " لستر شيد " ببريطانيا ارتكبت جريمة بشعة ضد فتاة ُتدعى " ليندا مان " تبلغ من العمر خمسة عشر سنة ، حيث قام الجانى بقتل الفتاة بعد اغتصابها ، وكان الدليل الوحيد مسحة مهبلية من المجنى عليها ، وأثبتت التحاليل أن نسبة 10% من المجتمع تشترك فى نفس الصفات[3].
وفى 8/8/1986م ، وفى منطقة قريبة ارتكبت جريمة أخرى بنفس الأسلوب ، وكانت الضحية هذه المرة تبلغ من العمر سبعة عشر عاماً وُتدعى " دون أشورت " ، وبتحقيقات الشرطة قُبض على شخص ُيدعى " ريتشارد بكلاند " ويبلغ من العمر سبعة عشر عاماً ، ووظيفته عامل بمستشفى نفسى ، وقد ُعرف عنه سلوك جنسى يتفق مع الأسلوب المرتكب فى الجريمتين وكان على صلة بالمجنى عليها " دون اشورت " ، ولكن باستخراج الحمض النووى الـ DNA من الحيوانات المنوية على المسحات المهبلية المرفوعة من المجنى عليها ومقارنتها بدم المتهم ُوجد بأنها تختلف تماماً ، إلا أنه تبين أن مرتكب الحادثتين شخص واحد لتطابق العينتين ، ولذلك تمت تبرئته ، ولم تهدأ القضية فأخذت عينات دم من رجال فى نفس المنطقة بلغ عددهم 3653 شخصاً تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 16-34 سنة تقريباً ، وقورنت عينات الدم بالعينات المرفوعة من مكان الجريمتين ، وتم استبعاد الذين اختلفت فصائل دمائهم مع تلك العينات وُأجرى على البعض الآخر تحاليل الـ DNA ، وقورنت بالعينات المرفوعة من مكان الحادثتين ، ولكن تبين أن أحدهم وُيدعـى " كولين بيتشغورك " أرسل زملائه لأخذ عينة بدلاً منه ، حيث قام زميله بالإبلاغ عن ذلك عندما علم بأن الغرض من أخذ العينات هو الكشف عن مرتكب تلك الجرائم البشعة ، وقد أظهرت نتيجة التحاليل أن العينات المرفوعة من الفتاتين تخصه ، وقد كان ذلك السبب فى اعترافه بجرائمه وجرائم أخرى ، وقد تم فحص هذه القضية بمختبر الدكتور " أليك جفرى " بجامعة ليستر ببريطانيا ، وبذلك كانت هذه القضية أول قضية جنائية ُيستخدم فيها الحمض النووى الـDNA[4].

*ثانياً :* الجريمة الثانية هى جريمة قتل حدثت فى مساء ليلة التاسع من يونيو 1986م حيث انصرفت السيدة " سوزان دايفس " من عملها فى مقاطعة كولومبيا متجهة إلى منزلها مستقلة سيارتها من نوع فورد " حمراء اللون " ولم ُيشاهدها أحد بعد ذلك ، حيث كانت هذه السيدة على خلاف مع زوجها " رولف " وكانت بينهما مشاكل عائلية ، سيما وأن الزوجة " سوزان " قد كسبت حضانة أولادها ، وأخذت تعهد على زوجها بعدم التعرض لها بالاعتداء جسدياً ، وفى نفس التاريخ كان الزوج قد اشترى بندقية من محل أسلحة ، وبعد اختفاء الزوجة مُنح الزوج حضانة الأطفال وُحكم له غيابياً بالطلاق ، وفى 7 مارس 1988م ، قام أحد الضباط بإجراء جرد على محتويات أحد المحلات بسبب التخلف عن دفع الإيجار ، وفى مخزن المحل شوهدت سيارة فورد حمراء اللون عليها بقع دموية من الداخل وآثار طلقات نارية وأنسجة بشرية وأجزاء عظام ، وبالرجوع لسجلات المرور ومعرفة صاحب السيارة وبإجراء تحاليل الـ DNA على الدم الموجود داخل السيارة ومقارنتها بعينات الزوج والأطفال اتضح بأن العينات المرفوعة لأم الأطفال ، ومن ثم فقد ُأدين السيد " رولف " بأنه هو الذى قتل مطلقته السيدة " سوزان " فى سيارتها ليكسب حضانة الأطفال واعترف بارتكابه الجريمة[5].

*ثالثاً :* تم مؤخراً تبرئة محكوم عليه بالاعدام بعد 18 عاماً من خلال الحمض النووى، فقد أعلن مصدر تابع لسلطات السجون في ولاية إيداهو، شمال شرق الولايات المتحدة، أن أمريكياً محكوماً عليه بالاعدام وينتظر في ممر الموت منذ 18 عاماً، ُبريء وأطلق سراحه بعد إجراء تحاليل لمادة DNA، وكان قد ُحكم على " تشارلز فاين " بالاعدام في العام 1982م بتهمة اغتصاب وقتل طفلة في التاسعة من العمر.
وفي تلك الفترة قال مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي أنه ُوجد على الضحية بعض الشعرات أعتبرت أنها له ، وقال المتحدث باسم سلطات السجون في إيداهو مارك كارنوبيس أن تحاليل مادة DNA أثبتت براءته ، وأوضح أنه ُأطلق سراح " فاين " بعد ظهر الخميس المنصرم بعد أقل من ساعتين من تلقي القاضي نتائج تحاليل مادة DNA (الحمض الريبي النووى) لمقارنة شعر " فاين " بالشعر الذي ُعثر عليه على الضحية ، وأضاف أن الإثبات الأساسي ضد فاين كان الشبه بين شعره والشعر الذي عثر على الضحية[6].

*رابعاً : وفى الإمارات العربية المتحدة* تقدمت فتاة تبلغ من العمر 18 عاماً إلى أحد مراكز الشرطة ، وأفادت بأنها تعرفت على شخص بواسطة الهاتف وكونت معه علاقة ووعدها بالزواج ، وعلى ذلك خرجت معه ولكنه اغتصبها وحملت منه ، إلا أنها لم تكتشف الحمل إلا فى الشهر الرابع وأخبرته بذلك ولكنه طلب منها الإجهاض فلم توافق ، وتجاهلها إلى أن أصبحت فى الشهر الثامن وأبلغت ولى أمرها وأبلغا الشرطة ، حيث تم إستدعاء المتهم ولكنه أنكر التهمة ، وُأجريت الفحوصات المخبرية فى مختبر دبى لفحص الحمض النووى الـ DNA لكل منهم ، وكانت النتيجة أن الشاكية هى الأم الحقيقية للطفل لاشتراكها فى نصف الصفات الوراثية الموجودة لدى الطفل ، أما المتهم فلم يشترك مع الطفل فى أى صفات وراثية ، وعلى ذلك فإن المتهم ليس أباً لذلك الطفل وأن هناك رجل آخر أباً للطفل[7].

وفى إمارة دبى ورد إلى الشرطة بلاغ بحدوث جريمة قتل امرأة عربية متزوجة ، وبالانتقال إلى مكان الحادث لمعاينته ، عثرت الشرطة على قطعة ملابس داخلية رجالى بجوار الجثة عليها مكونات لدماء غزيرة من الإمام والخلف ، وبإجراء تحاليل الـ DNA عليها اتضح بأن بعض الدماء الموجودة على قطعة الملابس يعود للمجنى عليها بعد أن قورنت مع عينة من دمها ، وفى نفس الوقت إتضح أن هناك بقع دموية أخرى فى نفس هذه القطعة على شكل قطرات ، وبإجراء تحاليل الـ DNA عليها اتضح أنها تخص الزوج ، وبمواجهة الزوج بذلك اعترف بجريمة القتل ضد زوجته ، وأفاد بأنه حاول قطع عروق يده اليسرى بقصد الانتحار[8].

*خامساًً :* وفى الإمارات أيضاً تقدم زوج امرأة أسيوية ببلاغ إلى الشرطة مفاده أن شخصاً من الجنسية الأسيوية قد اغتصب زوجته فى شقتهم التى يقيمون بها ، وبرفع مسحات مهبلية من المرأة وفحص عينات لتلوثات منوية من سجادة بأرضية الغرفة التى وقع فيها فعل الاغتصاب ، تبين أنها تعود لشخص واحد مختلفة عن عينات الزوج ، وبعد ثلاثة أشهر تبين بمقارنة البصمات المرفوعة من المكان بجهاز الكمبيوتر أنها تعود لشخص أسيوى ، وبمقارنة عينة الـ DNA لذلك الشخص مع الحيوانات المنوية المرفوعة من المرأة وللسجادة تبين أنها تخص هذا الشخص المشتبه به[9].

*سادساً :* تم الإستعانة بالبصمة الوراثية ، ليس فقط فى إثبات الجرائم ، وإنما أيضاً فى التوصل إلى براءة بعض المتهمين الذين كانت أدلة الاتهام ُتحيط بهم ، بل إن كثيراً من الحالات ما ُحكم فيها بالإدانة ثم ُألغى الحكم وُبرّىء المتهم بعد الاستعانة بالبصمة الوراثية كما حدث فى قضية Andrson ، حيث حكم على هذا المتهم بعقوبة السجن لمدة 15 سنة للاغتصاب فى سنة 1982م ، وطلب تطبيق فحص البصمة DNA بمقتضى قانون ولاية Verginia الذى أدخل نظام الفحص ، وقد أدى تطبيق هذا الفحص إلى إظهار براءة المتهم ، والكشف عن تورط متهمين آخرين فى تلك الجريمة[10].

وفى قضية أخرى فى إحد الدول العربية ورد بلاغ بشأن قتل إمرأة فى بيتها واتهام زوجها وأخيه بقتلها ، وقد وردت مع القضية عينات مناديل ورقية عليها تلوثات منوية رفعت من منزل القتيلة ، وبأخذ عينات قياسية من الزوج وأخيه ومن القتيلة ، تبين أن التلوثات المنوية لا تعود للزوج وأخيه ، مما يوحى بأن القتل بسبب وجودها فى خلوة شرعية مع شخص ما[11].

*سابعاً : وفى المملكة العربية السعودية* أعلن الطبيب السعودى الدكتور نصر نديم البرير أن المعلومات التى حملها الجينوم البشرى ، أتاحت للطب الشرعى أن ينجح فى الكشف عن شخصية المجرمين وبراءة آخرين ، حيث إتهم أحد المغاربة بقتل احدى السيدات الفرنسيات ، وأحاطت كثير من الشبهات به ، ولم ينجو من التهمة إلا بسبب عدم تطابق بصمته الجينية مع الدماء التى وجدت بمكان الحادث[12]. 
*ثامناً : البصمة الوراثية للحيوانات ودورها فى إثبات الجرائم :*
لا تقتصر تطبيقات البصمة الوراثية على الإنسان فقط ، بل تمتد إلى الحيوان أيضاً ، وقد تمت الإستعانة بالبصمة الوراثية لحيوانات بغرض تجميع الأدلة فى بعض الجرائم ، ومن ذلك الإستعانة بالبصمة الوراثية لشعر الكلب فى إحدى القضايا فى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ، حيث تعلق الامر باتهام بسطو على منزل وشروع فى اغتصاب وقع فى سبتمبر 2000م ، حيث لم يتمكن المتهم من إتمام جريمة الاغتصاب بسبب مقاومة كلب بالمنزل له ، حيث هجم الكلب على المتهم بسبب صراخ المجنى عليها ، فعلقت بعض شعيرات من الكلب بملابس المتهم ، وقد ساعد ذلك العدالة على تقديم دليل قوى ضد المتهم الذى كان ينكر ارتكابه للجريمة[13].

كما كان شعر القطة محلاً لفحص DNA فى كندا فى سنة 1996م ، حيث تم العثور على ذلك الشعر على جاكيت للمتهم وبه بقعة من الدم فى جريمة قتل زوج لزوجته ، وتم عمل DNA على عينة من دم أحد الكلاب فى واشنطن فى سنة 1998م فى قضية قتل مزدوجة اتهم فيها شخصان بقتل زوجين وكلبهما بعد أن طلب منهما المتهمان مخدرات ونقود[14].

*تاسعاًً : البصمة الوراثية تدين مغتصباً بنيويورك بعد 32 عاماً على جريمته :*
أدان المحلفون في نيويورك رجلاً بارتكاب جريمة اغتصاب منذ نحو 32 عاماً ، وذلك استناداً على تحليل لعينة من الحامض النووى (DNA ) كانت مخبأة في ملف القضية وتبين في وقت لاحق علاقته بأحد عشر اعتداءً جنسياً آخر على الأقل ، وقد أفلت كليرنس وليامز ( 58 عاما ً) من حكم بالإدانة خلال محاكمته عام 1974م ؛ لأن الضحية كاثلين هام لم ترَ وجهه على الإطلاق وقالت أنها لا يمكنها التعرف عليه ، وهو يواجه الأن عقوبة تصل إلى السجن 50 عاماً على الاغتصاب والسرقة ، وتابعت المجنى عليها قولها إنها لا تشعر أنها موصومة حيث أنها مصدومة نوعاً ما ... ولأن الحامض النووى لم يتلاشى وبأنه لا يكذب ، فقد حاول مايكل روبن محامى الدفاع تقويض مصداقية فحوص مركز نيويورك الطبى الذي أخذ إختبارات الحامض النووى ، وقال للمحلفين " لا يمكنكم حقاً التعويل على المختبر الذي استُخدم لإجراء اختبارات الحامض النووى " ، وقال عضو في هيئة المحلفين : أنه تم التوصل إلى الإدانة في أقل من ساعتين وبعد الموافقة في تصويت واحد بالإجماع.وقال روبرت مورجنتاو مدعى المقاطعة " الضحية لا تنسى أبداً الجريمة ، والجانى يجب ألا يسمح له بأن يتصور أنه حر في الوطن لمجرد مرور الزمن.

كما ُأدين وليامز الذي يستعير عدة اسماء باغتصاب امرأة أخرى أيضاً في عام 1974م ، إلا أن ذلك الحكم ُأسقط لأن أجزاء من روايته للشرطة تحولت خطأ إلى دليل.ومع تعليق الحكم في القضيتين غادر وليامز نيويورك ولم يستدل على مكانه حتى عام 2004م، حينما حاول شراء بندقية في جورجيا ، وخضع لفحص سجله العائلى ، وقد نبه ذلك سلطات نيويورك التى تسلمته ، وقد نجم عن فحص ملف القضية وجود السروال الداخلى الذي كانت ترتديه " هام " عقب تعرضها للاغتصاب ، مما سمح للمحققين استخراج عينة من الحامض النووى من آثار السائل المنوى له[15].
وقد طابقت عينة الحامض النووى عينات ُأخذت من تسعة إعتداءات جنسية لم ُيفصل فيها في ماريلاند واعتدائين في نيوجيرسى ، حيث ترى سلطات ماريلاند أنها قد تكون مرتبطة بإحدى وعشرين جريمة ارتكبها " مغتصب الربيع الفضى " وفقاً لما يرويه البعض[16].

*[1]** د.أبو اليزيد على المتيت ، البحث العلمى عن الجريمة ، مؤسسة شباب الجامعة ، الإسكندرية ، 1980م ، ص143.*

*[2]** في البداية.. استخدم إختبار البصمة الوراثية في مجال الطب ، وفى دراسة الأمراض الجينية وعمليات زرع الأنسجة وغيرها، ولكنه سرعان ما دخل في عالم "الطب الشرعي" وقفز به قفزة هائلة ؛ حيث تم تعرف على الجثث المشوهة، وتتبع الأطفال المفقودين، وأخرجت المحاكم البريطانية ملفات الجرائم التي قُيِّدَت ضد مجهول، وفُتِحَت التحقيقات فيها من جديد، وبرَّأت البصمة الوراثية مئات الأشخاص من جرائم القتل والاغتصاب وأدانت آخرين، وكانت لها الكلمة الفاصلة في قضايا الأنساب، وواحدة من أشهر الجرائم التي ارتبط اسمها بالبصمة الوراثية هي قضية د." سام شبرد" الذي أُدِين بقتل زوجته ضربًا حتى الموت في عام 1955م أمام محكمي أوهايو بالولايات المتحدة، وكانت هذه القضية هي فكرة المسلسل المشهور "الهارب"* *The Fugitire في عام 1984م ، وفي فترة وجيزة تحولت القضية إلى قضية رأي عام ، وأُذِيعَت المحاكمة عبر الراديو وسُمِحَ لجميع وكالات الأنباء بالحضور، ولم يكن هناك بيت في هذه الولاية إلا ويطالب بالقصاص، ووسط هذا الضغط الإعلامي أُغلِقَ ملف ، حيث كان هناك إحتمالية وجود شخص ثالث وُجِدَت آثار دمائه على سرير المجني عليها في أثناء مقاومته، قضي د."سام" في السجن عشر سنوات ، ثم أُعِيدَت محاكمته عام 1965م، وحصل على براءته التي لم يقتنع بها الكثيرون حتى كان أغسطس عام 1993م ، حينما طلب الابن الأوحد لـ"د. سام شبرد" فتح القضية من جديد وتطبيق إختبار البصمة الوراثية.أمرت المحكمة في مارس 1998م بأخذ عينة من جثة "شبرد"، وأثبت الطب الشرعي أن الدماء التي وُجِدَت على سرير المجني عليها ليست دماء "سام شبرد"، بل دماء صديق العائلة، وأدانته البصمة الوراثية، وأُسدِلَ الستار على واحدة من أطول محاكمات التاريخ في يناير 2000م بعدما حددت البصمة الوراثية كلمتها.*
*شبكة المعلومات الدولية ( الإنترنت ) ، تاريخ الدخول 5/1/2007م، موقع إسلام أون لاين ، مقال البصمة الوراثية تكشف المستور ، صفحة علوم وتكنولوجيا هندسة وراثية.*

*www.islam-onlin.net/arabic/scince/2001/01/article16.shtml#top* 

*[3]** د.عبدالله عبد الغنى ، دور البصمة الوراثية فى مكافحة الجريمة ، بحث مقدم إلى مؤتمر الهندسة الوراثية بين الشريعة والقانون ، كلية الشريعة والقانون بالإمارات العربية المتحدة ، 2000م، ص1260وما بعدها ، د.فؤاد عبد المنعم ، البصمة الوراثية ودورها في الإثبات الجنائي بين الشريعة والقانون ، دراسة مقدمة إلى مؤتمر الهندسة الوراثية بين الشريعة والقانون الذي عقدته كلية الشريعة والقانون بجامعة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، في الفترة من 7 – 5 مايو سنة 2002م ، أبحاث المؤتمر ، المجلد الرابع ، ص 1445.*

*[4]** الكونجرس الأمريكى ، مكتب تقييم التقنيات ، مطبعة حكومة الولايات المتحدة الأمركية ، واشنطن ، 1990م ، ص8 ، مشار اليه فى كتاب د.خالد حمد محمد الحمادى ، الثورة البيولوجية ودورها فى الكشف عن الجريمة ، 2005م ، هامش ص66 ، د.محسن العبودى ، القضاء وتقنية الحامض النووى ( البصمة الوراثية ) ، بحث مقدم إلى المؤتمر العربى الأول لعلوم الأدلة الجنائية والطب الشرعى ، الذى عقد فى الفترة من 12-14 نوفمبر 2007م ، بأكاديمية نايف للعلوم الأمنية بالرياض ، ص16وما بعدها.*

*[5]** الكونجرس الأمريكى ، المرجع السابق ، ص8.*

*[6]** شبكة المعلومات الدولية ( الإنترنت ) ، شبكة النبأ المعلوماتية ، مقال " خمسون عاماً على اكتشاف الحامض النووى ....أعظم انجاز فى القرن العشرين " تاريخ الدخول على الموقع 5/1/2007م.*

*www.annbaa.org/index.htm* 

*[7]** تحقيق / فاطمة جمعة ، الطفل الحائر ، مجلة كل الأسرة ، دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة ، العدد 18 ، فبراير 1994م، ص24 ، مشار اليه فى كتاب د.خالد حمد محمد الحمادى ، مرجع سابق ، هامش ص70.*

*[8]** المختبر الجنائى بشرطة دبى ، ملف القضية 2894/93/ب ، مشار إليه فى كتاب د.خالد حمد محمد الحمادى ، مرجع سابق ، هامش ص70.*

*[9]** المختبر الجنائى بشرطة دبى ، ملف القضية 3884/93/ب ، مشار اليه فى كتاب د.خالد حمد محمد الحمادى ، مرجع سابق ، هامش ص71.*

*[10]** www.washingtonpost.com*  
*[11]** د.إبراهيم صادق الجندى ، وحسين بن حسن الحصينى ، البصمة الوراثية كدليل فنى أمام المحاكم الجنائية ، مجلة البحوث الأمنية ، كلية الملك فهد الأمنية ، المجلد العاشر ، العدد 19 ، شعبان 1422هـ-نوفمبر 2000م ، الرياض ، ص52.*

*[12]** صحيفة الشرق الأوسط ، العدد 8192 ، بتاريخ 3/5/2001م.*

*[13]**www.latimes.com/editions/ventura* 
*[14]**www.latimes.com/editions/ventura* 
*[15]**www.alriyadh.com/2005/11/11/article107058.html*

*شبكة المعلومات الدولية ( الانترنت ) ، تاريخ الدخول على الموقع 16/11/2008م.* 

*[16]** جريدة الرياض ، الجمعة 11/11/2005م ، العدد 13654 ، منشور على شبكة المعلومات الدولية ( الإنترنت ) ، تاريخ الدخول إلى الموقع 11/5/2005م.*
*www.alriyadah.com/2005/11/11/article107058.html*

----------


## هيثم الفقى

*شكرا على الطرح* 
*موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .*

----------


## dr.mohamedlutfi

خالص الشكر والتقدير للأستاذ / هيثم 
مع تحياتى العطرة.

----------

